# Attention Please!!!



## WillyBilly (Jan 8, 2013)

He is as cute as he can be. Welcome. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

He is tooooo cute!!!!! Welcome to the forum. Hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

He would have my attention no matter what he did! I would sit and just watch him sleep and be very pleased to do so. I must say he looks lovely with a purple "accessory." Sweet as can be, and with spring coming you are so making me want another mpoo PUPPY!:dog:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Cute little baby!


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Ohhh! He is adorable!!!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Well, you certainly got my attention! He' just beautiful! His color is so pretty!
He looks like he like the camera too! It will be a joy to watch him grow!


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

How adorable!


----------



## julietcr1 (Nov 10, 2012)

He is sooo cute, I think he could be a movie star


----------



## organza.evidence (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you all ! I took photos after shaving his face,it was first time for him on table,and he was so relaxed and playfull as he was always in grooming room


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

He's a keeper for sure! What a little charmer!

I'll take two. 


(hey, how about 52 weeks of him? He'll be awesome to watch grow up)


----------



## organza.evidence (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you all for nice compliments! 
Our boy Zenja is now 5 months old,so here some photos of him;he is in Italy and soon we will show him on one of the biggest show here in Croatia,Split 4 summer night show.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

He is absolutely gorgeous. Have fun!!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow! He's gorgeous! His color is so dark!


----------



## organza.evidence (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you all  Zenja now almost 7 months old and I have new photos just after his grooming and before his first big show


----------



## Alkhe (Aug 7, 2013)

Ohhh god he is adorable, and I love his colouring, such a beautiful rich colour. 

I have pretty much decided that I'm never going to get another puppy, just adult dogs or foster fails.. but.. he's so gorgeous, it's pretty tempting..


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Those pictures make me heart melt! He's a real looker!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NYNIC715 (Oct 15, 2012)

oooh seeing all of these posts with puppies make me want to get another puppy LOL & Polo is still a puppy - will be 5 months this month!!!!! Your puppy is adorable!

Organza - Just realized your in Croatia! I was there last fall for two weeks touring around (my mom's parents were born and raised there!) Lovely country... I do want to go back there & visit Dubrovnik. When we went we started in Venice, Italy then traveled to Opatija, Zadar, Ugljan <-- where my grandparents were born and raised - then finished off in Zagreb. LOVED IT!

PoodlePower - LOVE that photo of the spoo and child! Is that your child with the pooch? way cute!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I love the last picture - he is giving the mean and surly look lol


----------



## RedPoppy (Jan 19, 2013)

He is so handsome, x


----------

